# How to bid



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, or if I should go to a different site but here we go. I have a very rare opportunity to bid on building a full size 2008 honda goldwing out of Maple or Walnut. I don't know how detailed the piece needs to be, or if it's just something for the kids to sit on while the parents shop. I believe this is going into a motorcycle store. Like I said, I just have the invitation to bid on the motorcycle, with no further details. So let me know what you would think it would cost to make one with few details, and one that is fully detailed. 
Thanks


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Figure the cost of the wood and your time to build it. I would double the cost of the wood and figure out what you want to get paid hourly. Figure how long it will take you and multiply your hourly rate and build time.

Hope this is clear enough


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks rustic. I think it will take forever to make a full scale Honda. LOL. Especially if they are looking for full details. It would be a blessing to get the job.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations on even being considered for a major undertaking such as this.

Off-hand this is a difficult one to even start guessing on. You better spend an afternoon going over a real one just to get an accurate idea of what and how much detail is involved.

I would plan on using getting specs on as much as possible and hiring a CNC machine to do as much as possible. So, you should figure something like that in too.

I'm not shooting any numbers from the hip.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Kolwdwrkr
Like rustic said work out the time That's the tricky part. I would break it down part by part such as how long to build the gas tank and the handle bars, etc etc. If you good at estimating time double your time if not try 3 or 4 times. these type of jobs are tricky unless you make things like this all the time. As to your hourly rate That might be tough also it all depends on how bad you need the work or if you would just like to do it for the challenge. If you can get details from the store what there thinking about such as how much detail that will make a big difference. I would always get at least 50% up front.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Todd. I think it would be cool to take on the entire project without the use of CNC, if its at all possible. I think it depends on their budget. It's very difficult to judge for sure. From the looks of things they have a lot of coverings over most of it, so the small parts aren't visible. But still, it's a difficult and cool task.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey keith, what a job that would be…im kinda suprised they didnt say how detailed they want this…in a proper bidding situation…all of the bidders should have the exact same spec's so that the bidding process is fair..other wise the bids will be all over the place. so you will have to diffrent prices that will refelct the bike at diffrent detail levels. good luck and let us know how this comes out…..grizzman


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

$9 grand to $15 grand


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Actually, seeing Dan's post makes me think they would expect to pay much more for a hand made crafted article than an off the line goldwing. I cannot recall how much they are going for nowadays but maybe that would be a consideration.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I spoke with the guy finally and he told me the deal isn't going through anymore. I'm assuming he was a middleman and the main company seeking the project decided not to go with him. That's a bummer. The project had my head spinning and my blood boiling. How often does that opportunity come about? It probably never will again. I'm so bummed. The crappy part is that I just got the invitation to bid this morning. It's amazing how things can change so quickly. One of these days they will be positive changes.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a BUMMER!

I would have said, twice the cost of a real model.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe you could build a smaller scale model to give them an idea. You might be able to convince them to go ahead anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I discussed it with the guy via e-mail this time. He is in the marketing department of the company that wants it and said they don't think it is good marketing and rejected the idea. I think it's great marketing and explained to him that not only will motorcycle enthusiasts look at it, but also woodwork enthusiasts. Marketing is about getting the products name out there. How much better does it get to see a full size walnut motorcycle? Has it even been done before? I've seen choppers before with some serious detail and I have to say that some of them sitting in a showroom and used as advertisements may bring people in just to look at them. Make it public and you could open doors for a show called "American Woodworker" that would be like american choppers except out of wood. Same principle different media. Anyhow, we'll see if he stresses it. I doubt he could change their minds.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

I'm glad no one threw numbers out there. That is impossible to tell without knowing the details of which you had none.


----------

